# Other options for TV or Cable in Dubai



## showmedubai (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi everybody,

Does apple TV or even android TV Exist and work in Dubai? They are usually pay per view but there are suppliers who can jail break them. I can bring one from Canada. They provide tons of channels including movies and sports packages.

Thanks


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

It sounds to me like you answered your own question....


----------



## ballyboley (Jan 29, 2012)

An AppleTV will work just fine in Dubai, as will the 2 providers on the AppleTV for streaming unlimited movies etc. You will need to change a few settings to make it think it's abroad - usually provided a part of the package of VPN that most people out here use, however it can't be talked about on here!


----------



## showmedubai (Aug 25, 2012)

Perfect and thanks for your quick response


----------

